# Mercedes 307D Semi auto



## spikeymikey (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi there 

I wonder if there is anyone out there who has something of an encyclopaedic knowledge of Merc vans...?! I have a 307D Mercedes (Hymer) motorhome, which is brilliant... I love it. 

The only 'problem' is that it has the semi auto gearbox, which is really struggling in the hills where we tend to holiday (scottish highlands, Lakes, Wales etc etc). I have been pondering swapping it for a five speed manual box, but they seem pretty hard to come by. 

Its been suggested that I swap out the entire engine and box for a 208D/308D, perhaps with associated ancillaries... but im struggling to find if these engines definitively fit..! I dont want to end up with two engines sat on my garage floor, and two buses on my drive, and no way of making a meal from the lot..!! 

Has anyone done this before, or know of where I might find about compatibility? I suppose the ideal would be to keep the engine, and drop in a new 5 speed box, but I wonder if it would be easier to start again with a donor?! 

Any advice or pointers would be hugely appreciated.. 

thanks 

mike


----------



## Gerry2284 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Gearbox*

My Mercedes 307 is manual and is also quiet sluggish on the hills if I were changing my engine I would like a Turbo and maybe 2.8 instead of the 2.4 that I have. So just to let you know the manuals are sluggish too best of luck with your project I would be very interested to know how you get on.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello

Don't have an answer for you but try this forum, they have helped me in the past

http://forums.mercedesclub.org.uk/[/url]


----------



## spikeymikey (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice so far.

I wasnt aware that there was a 2.8ltr engine that fitted straight in... i'll do some digging about, and keep you posted!

Thanks again

Mike


----------

